# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Η ανάπτυξη του εμβρύου στη διάρκεια της επώασης

## οδυσσέας

http://klossomixani.blogspot.gr/2012/10/blog-post.html

----------


## Silentpanther

Η ζωή είναι ένα θαύμα ..................................................  ................................!

----------


## geofil

Πραγματικό θαύμα

----------

